# Exercise Substitute



## Diablo1990 (Oct 9, 2006)

If you guys can help me I need exercise substitutes for the following in bold
I don't know how to do a lot of these exercises and can't even find some exercises like bent laterals I looked in exrx.net



Week 1  -- Power

Monday (Push)
CG bench press...3 x 4-6
Skull crush...2 x 4-6
Single arm dumbell extension...1-2 x 4-6
Incline dumbell press...3 x 6-8
Bench press...3 x 8-10
Flye...2 x 10-12
Single arm dumbell press...2 x 6-8
Bent lateral...2-3 x 8-10
*Cable side lateral...2 x 10-12*

Wednesday (Pull)
Rack deadlift...3 x 3-6  - Is it ok if I just get concrete blocks to put weight on or what can I do?? How high
Bent row...3 x 4-6
Weighted chin...2-3 x 4-6
CG seated row...2-3 x 4-6
Barbell curl...2 x 4-6
Preacher curl...2 x 4-6
Hammer curl...1-2 x 4-6

Friday (Legs)
Squats...3 x 4-6
*Leg press...3 x 4-6*
*Single leg extension...2 x 4-6*
*Lying leg curl...3 x 4-6*
*Stiff deadlift...2-3 x 4-6*  - Romanian?

Week 2  -- Rep Range

Monday (Push)
Weighted dip...3 x 6-8
Pushdown...2 x 8-10
Kickback...1-2 x 10-12
Incline dumbell press...3 x 6-8
Bench press...3 x 8-10
Flye...2 x 10-12
Single arm dumbell press...2 x 6-8
Bent lateral...2-3 x 8-10
Cable side lateral...2 x 10-12

Wednesday (Pull)
CG weighted chin...2 x 6-8
WG T-Bar row...2 x 8-10  
Dumbell row...2 x 10-12
*Pullover...2 x 12-15*
Alternating dumbell curl...2 x 6-8
*Cable curl...2 x 8-10*
Concentration curl...1-2 x 10-12

Friday (Legs)
*- Leg extension...2 x 8-10*
*- Hack squat...3 x 10-12*
*- One legged leg press...3 x 12-15*
*- Lying leg curl...2 x 6-8*
- Stiff deadlift...2 x 8-10
*- Single leg curl or seated leg curl...1-2 x 10-12*

Week 3  -- Shock

Monday (Push)
Pushdown/CG bench press superset...1-2 x 6-10 each
*Reverse grip pushdown/incline overhead extension superset...1-2 x 6-10 each*
*Dropset weighted bench dip...1 x 8-10, drop 8-10 -- ??*
*Superset...cable crossover/incline smith press...1-2 x 8-10 reps each*
Superset...incline flye/dips...1 x 8-10 reps each
*Dropset...machine bench press...1 x 8-10, drop 6-8, drop 6-8 optional*
*Seated side lateral/hammer machine press superset...1-2 x 8-10*
*Severse pec deck/WG upright row superset...1-2 x 8-10*
*Cable front raise dropset...1 x 6-8, drop 6-8, drop 6-8 optional*

Wednesday (Pull)
*Pullover/WG pulldown superset...1-2 x 8-10 each*
Stiff arm pulldown/reverse grip bent row...1-2 x 8-10 each
*CG seated pully row dropset...1 x 6-8, drop, 6-8, drop, 6-8*
EZ bar curl/CG chin superset...1 x 6-10 each
Preacher curl/reverse curl superset...1 x 6-10 each
*Dropset cable single arm curl...1 x 6-10, drop 6-10*

Friday (Legs)
*Superset: leg extension*/front squat...1-2 x 8-10 each
*Superset: leg extension/sissy squat or leg press...1-2 x 8-10 each*
Dropset: lunge...1 x 8-10, drop, 8-10
*Superset: leg curl seated or lying/toes pointed hyperextension...1-2 x 8-10 each*
*Dropset: single leg curl...1-2 x 8-10, drop, 8-10* 


I only have Dumbbells, Barbells, Dip Machine, Pullup Machine, Lat Pulldown/Pushdown machine.


----------



## mike456 (Oct 9, 2006)

figure it out, you can do it!


----------



## Diablo1990 (Oct 9, 2006)

When normal people ask for help they can't


----------



## mike456 (Oct 9, 2006)

ok lets start with the first one, what do *you* think you can do instead of *cable* side laterals?


----------



## mike456 (Oct 9, 2006)

again, I will tell you the routine that is in gopros program is not  that good, the template is the important part, you can use any routine with it


----------



## Diablo1990 (Oct 9, 2006)

And I am using Push/Pull/Legs


----------



## mike456 (Oct 9, 2006)

Diablo1990 said:


> And I am using Push/Pull/Legs



if your using push/pull/legs why the hell do you need exercise substitutes? use the list I gav you, they are the best


----------



## Witchblade (Oct 9, 2006)

http://www.exrx.net/Lists/Directory.html

That and Google.


----------

